# lm_sensors fail to start without explanation

## pmatos

I get this:

```
# /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Service lm_sensors starting                                                                                                       [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  lm_sensors failed to start
```

However, running sensors-detect works and creates the file:

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

#    /etc/conf.d/sensors - Defines modules loaded by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors

#    Copyright (c) 1998 - 2001  Frodo Looijaard <frodol@dds.nl>

#

#    This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

#    it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

#    the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

#    (at your option) any later version.

#

#    This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

#    but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

#    MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

#    GNU General Public License for more details.

#

#    You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

#    along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

#    Foundation, Inc., 675 Mass Ave, Cambridge, MA 02139, USA.

#

#

# See also the lm_sensors homepage at:

#     http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/index.html

#

# This file is used by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors and defines the modules to

# be loaded/unloaded. This file is sourced into /etc/init.d/lm_sensors.

#

# The format of this file is a shell script that simply defines the modules

# in order as normal variables with the special names:

#    MODULE_0, MODULE_1, MODULE_2, etc.

#

# Please note that the numbers in MODULE_X must start at 0 and increase in

# steps of 1. Any number that is missing will make the init script skip the

# rest of the modules. Use MODULE_X_ARGS for arguments.

#

# List the modules that are to be loaded for your system

#

# Generated by sensors-detect on Mon Jan 29 12:12:36 2007

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

MODULE_0=eeprom
```

But it doesn't start... any ideas why?

----------

## cristi1979

A little late, but if somebody else will see this thread, my problem was that the modules where not compiled in the kernel.

----------

